# Advice required on moving electronic stuff from India ?



## riskyguy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Guys

I will be moving to Tokyo by end of Jan 2014. I am considering to bring along my stuff along and was concerned if electronic stuff like TV, Microwave, Electric shavers, Iron purchased in India work in Japan ?

Also, the mobiles phones purchased in India - One Samsung Galaxy and another Apple iphone work in Japan ? I mean purchasing a SIM card in Japan and fitting it in Indian phone work ?

Any advice on which banks to go for - any global bank which supports Expat policy / NRI banking ?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Japan runs on 100V, 50 Hz in Tokyo and the East end of Japan, 60 Hz in Osaka and the West part of Japan. You will need to bring (or buy) transformers for any gadgets that won't run on 100V (hint: look on the back/bottom of the device or it's power adapter to see what range of voltages it supports -- some devices may have a small switch to change from 220/230V to 100/110V.

Your TV will work to view movies, assuming you're bringing a player, too. It may not work for receiving TV broadcasts. If you decide to go with cable or satellite TV, you may have to purchase an NTSC-to-PAL converter (Japan is NTSC, India is PAL). Unless you're really in love with your current TV, it might be less hassle to buy or rent one here.

Other electrical appliances should be fine once you've solved the voltage issue.

If your phones support 3G or LTE (sometimes incorrectly referred to as 4G), they should work here. Older phones probably won't. You should be able to get a SIM from most carriers, although you may have to be persistent and they probably won't be willing to guarantee it will work OK.

As for banks, I usually recommend an account with a local (Japanese) bank for domestic transactions and an account at Citibank if you expect to have to deal with overseas transfers. There may be an Indian bank with branches here. You would be in a better position than I would to find that out. The problem with non-Japanese banks here is that many of them can't process auto-payment of rent, utilities, credit cards, etc. Plus the fact that many local ATMs can only access the Japanese BANCS network.


----------



## TheCool (Jan 7, 2014)

larabell said:


> Japan runs on 100V, 50 Hz in Tokyo and the East end of Japan, 60 Hz in Osaka and the West part of Japan. You will need to bring (or buy) transformers for any gadgets that won't run on 100V (hint: look on the back/bottom of the device or it's power adapter to see what range of voltages it supports -- some devices may have a small switch to change from 220/230V to 100/110V.
> 
> Your TV will work to view movies, assuming you're bringing a player, too. It may not work for receiving TV broadcasts. If you decide to go with cable or satellite TV, you may have to purchase an NTSC-to-PAL converter (Japan is NTSC, India is PAL). Unless you're really in love with your current TV, it might be less hassle to buy or rent one here.
> 
> ...


I am totally agree with larabell...


----------

